# Best BAY BOAT for the $$



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

What is your opinion on the BEST bay boat, reasonably priced. I know the Yellowfin is the "best" but I don't think I can see myself forking over 120k for a bay boat.

22-24' range bay boats

If you respond, give a reason why not just a name of a boat. 

I have been looking at the 23' Cape Bay, 24' pathfinder, 24' blazerbay, and the 24' robalo cayman


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

IMHO - The 220 Seafox Viper is a great bay boat for the money. Fit and finish is great and it looks very similar to a yellowfin in style. Their T-Tops are very custom and laid out to perfection. 

My buddy just bought one new and rigged out (power pole, jack plate, etc..) and paid around $65K for it. Hard to beat that.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I am kind of partial because I own one but you can't go wrong with a Pathfinder. They are a proven work horse, I have beaten the shit out of mine and never had any major problems. If you are wanting to buy new check out the 23 HPS.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Sheepshead25 said:


> IMHO - The 220 Seafox Viper is a great bay boat for the money. Fit and finish is great and it looks very similar to a yellowfin in style. Their T-Tops are very custom and laid out to perfection.
> 
> My buddy just bought one new and rigged out (power pole, jack plate, etc..) and paid around $65K for it. Hard to beat that.


No offense, but for $65k I don't think I'm going to go with a Seafox.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wharf Rat said:


> No offense, but for $65k I don't think I'm going to go with a Seafox.


This is not a fair statement without offering a better new alternative for the price. I would personally not buy a bay boat new, but many guys prefer to buy new and there is not a lot of options over 22 ft for under $70k.

OP, there are too many options to say "best boat for the money". Are you looking new or used? Do you want something better at fishing in 18" or less of water or something better for going offshore? Tower? Etc.?


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Have you looked into a bullsbay 2200?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> This is not a fair statement without offering a better new alternative for the price. I would personally not buy a bay boat new, but many guys prefer to buy new and there is not a lot of options over 22 ft for under $70k.
> 
> OP, there are too many options to say "best boat for the money". Are you looking new or used? Do you want something better at fishing in 18" or less of water or something better for going offshore? Tower? Etc.?


Pathfinder, Blazer Bay, Blue Wave, Skeeter, Triton, Ranger - do you need more?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

look at the Sea Hunt BX bay boats... excellent boats for the price... a 22' pathfinder is an excellent boat but in the chop it'll knock your teeth out... not so much on the sea hunt of the same size... Kenner Visions are great boats for the money and have a great ride.... if you are looking for new I'd suggest checking out the K2 Frontier boats... if used and you are looking to spend some money find you a used 224 blackjack... def one of the best bay boats around


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Skeeter, Pathfinder, Bluewave, Blackjack, Ranger, Robalo

I am impressed everytime by Bluewave.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Test drive em all and decide because if you don't, you don't know what you don't know till you know.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

hsiF deR said:


> Skeeter, Pathfinder, Bluewave, Blackjack, Ranger, Robalo
> 
> I am impressed everytime by Bluewave.


I almost bought one before I got my BX21... great boats from what I could tell


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

First off, I'm not sure you're going to get the answer you are looking for because the best bay boat for the money to me may mean something completely different to you. Assuming you are looking new, visit dealers or boat shows and figure out what is important to you. I personally have owned a 04 Nautic Star 2200 and now own a 14 Pathfinder 2200. The Nautic Star was a great boat, just had direct injection Evinrude which ultimately led to me selling it (motor not working). Found a good deal on a Pathfinder and bought it new in 2014. Sheepshead mentioned the Seafox Viper. I'm familiar with Seafox but not that model. However, my Pathfinder was comparably rigged and I paid well under his SF price. 

Stauty, no issues with my teeth being knocked out yet. I've had multiple passengers comment on how well it rides in rough waters. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

salty_dawg said:


> First off, I'm not sure you're going to get the answer you are looking for because the best bay boat for the money to me may mean something completely different to you. Assuming you are looking new, visit dealers or boat shows and figure out what is important to you. I personally have owned a 04 Nautic Star 2200 and now own a 14 Pathfinder 2200. The Nautic Star was a great boat, just had direct injection Evinrude which ultimately led to me selling it (motor not working). Found a good deal on a Pathfinder and bought it new in 2014. Sheepshead mentioned the Seafox Viper. I'm familiar with Seafox but not that model. However, my Pathfinder was comparably rigged and I paid well under his SF price.
> 
> Stauty, no issues with my teeth being knocked out yet. I've had multiple passengers comment on how well it rides in rough waters.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


I'll admit I haven't ridden on a 22' any newer than about 2009 so maybe they've made some design changes... I have a friend that has the 24' and it rides awesome... lighting fast with a 300 on it too


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> I'll admit I haven't ridden on a 22' any newer than about 2009 so maybe they've made some design changes... I have a friend that has the 24' and it rides awesome... lighting fast with a 300 on it too


I'd love to have one of those 24s but just wouldn't fit in the budget. Not to mention, too much of the ass end would be hanging out of my lift. I bet it is a sweet ride though.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Skeeter owners seem to pleased with their boats. 

I was considering getting a new boat and I almost pulled the trigger on the one in the link. The price does not include a $595 rigging fee. 

I would have spent an additional $7500 to have an I-pilot, battery charger, power pole, and electronics installed. They would deliver the boat to my house for another $700. 

http://www.lmcboats.com/default.asp...ake=skeeter&s=Year&d=D&t=new&fr=xNewInventory


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Best bay boat is in the eye of the beholder. My ideal boat has a bay boat hull with a flats boat deck.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Pathfinder!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

You can pick up a 24 bay Crevalle for $69,900. That's the best boat for the money. Take a test ride and see. You won't find another bay boat that can do what that one can do.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

doradohunter said:


> You can pick up a 24 bay Crevalle for $69,900. That's the best boat for the money. Take a test ride and see. You won't find another bay boat that can do what that one can do.


You sound like a salesman? Cause that's a load of shit.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to be, now I work on boats for a living. Go look at a crevalle and see the difference.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh I have. I've fished one. They are nice boats but know where near the best. The one I fished felt like the factory T-top was gonna break away from the boat and wasn't impressed with the rigging/wiring. This was last year so haven't had experience with a 2016/2017 model. There are plenty of boats out there in the same quality and cost range.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

xyz


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Pm jim t he has a canyon bay of all the boats I have rode and fished his by far is the best ridind

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Tom (Jan 7, 2016)

BLAZER BAY 2400. Tell Keith Tom sent ya. God 70 grand for a bay boat? Y'all on CRACK ROCK????????


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

As stated previously, it depends on what you want to do with the boat. One boat may be best if you are staying in the rivers and bays. Another boat may be better if you are going out in the Gulf. I knew I was going to be taking my bay boat out in the Gulf when I made my decision. I looked at several boat and decided on the SeaFox 240 Viper w/Ttop & 250 Yamaha 4S. Price was one of my deciding factors and nobody came close to the price I paid 2 years ago for mine. I paid over 10K less than what the guy paid for the 22' Viper but I don't have a power pole or jackplate. I do have a couple of issue that I have to address from time to time. I have a couple of screws that start backing out on my rub rail after 2 or 3 trips out in the Gulf. I fish in the Gulf regularly and I don't stop until I hit 20 miles out normally. I generally fish in the 20-25 mile range. Also, my rod holders do not have tubes in them so I have to inspect my line where they are laying in the rod holder sheet of starboard. I have found 2 screws in my bilge and I have no idea where they came from so time will tell on those I guess. Overall I have been very happy with my SeaFox and would recommend one if it fits in your category as a "Bay Boat".


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I like fishing but 70K, id rather have a house.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Go find a hull you like in seaworthey condition used. Repower it with a new engine and you have a not perfect looking boat that will perform, last and do what you want for a quarter of a new ones cost. Drive down 19-98 on west coast of Fla, Boatyards galore.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.tidelineboats.com/tideline-235-hybrid/

inshore and offshore ??


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I've owned Blazers, a Cape Horn, flats boats, a sea chaser 20' flats was my most recent. Ive fished on a ton of different boats. I'm not looking for the PFF to chose a boat for me. Just want different ideas for me to look at. I liked the layout of a flats boat but bay style hulls. I fish mostly inshore used to the IFA. Still fish a lot of the local tournaments with kids. I go offshore sometimes too. A growing family means flats boats are no longer suitable for us. I like the layout of the CapeBay plus they are TANKS and can handle offshore. The blazer is local and I have delt with their customer service before and they were great. Cape Horn is local too which is great. I'll prob put an inshore tower in boat too. 

Again just looking for different suggestions. Thanks for the input !


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Capt.Tom said:


> BLAZER BAY 2400. Tell Keith Tom sent ya. God 70 grand for a bay boat? Y'all on CRACK ROCK????????


the 24' blazer ain't much cheaper than that.....


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

stauty trout said:


> Capt.Tom said:
> 
> 
> > BLAZER BAY 2400. Tell Keith Tom sent ya. God 70 grand for a bay boat? Y'all on CRACK ROCK????????
> ...


Yeah for sure. A new one rigged is high 60s if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

I am REALLY happy with my Robalo 226 Cayman. It rides really well and I take it out 25 -30 miles on a regular basis. It has three livewells (two being huge), two lockable rod storage boxes, the console opens forward rather than on the side- so it is very comfortable to get in and out, the girls in the family love being on the boat a lot more knowing there is a head to use if necessary, the t-top is extremely well built and I even stand on it sometimes to sight cast from, there is a fold-up aft bench seat in the center which the wife felt much safer with the kids on rather than the jump seats on the side. I feel that the build quality is on above the baseline budget boats, probably on par (or slightly better) than Sea Hunt without the price tag. They also do nationally advertised pricing, so no haggling at the dealer- but even more important to me is that I knew exactly what I would be paying going in. 

The local dealer is Sunrise Marine and they have treated me very well. There is also a online owners club which is very active- it has been very helpful and also has lots of great ideas for aftermarket modifications.

I researched this decision for a long time and considered MANY boats. The one that I wanted the most was the aforementioned Crevalle but is was just too expensive for me. The final decision came down to the Robalo and Sportsman. I really liked the Sportsman, as well- but the Robalo was the winner.

You might check out Sea Pro, as well. That is a company that is really doing some things right now. I haven't looked at their bay boats much, but their 239 CC has some REALLY nice design features.

If your looking for something a little larger- the 24' Robalo bay boat adds a really nice recessed seating area into the bow. Capt. Daddy on here owns one.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I really like that 24 Cayman. I just seen on about an hour ago in Proper. I have narrowed it down to the 23 cape bay, that Cayman, and 24 pathfinder and 24 blazer. Gonna have to go test em all out see what's up. I've talked to sunrise they are very helpful. Thanks for the Intel on the robal, everyone who owns one seems very pleased with them.


----------



## Double Creek (Oct 2, 2009)

It's pretty shocking what $50,000 won't buy these days. I've been wanting a 25ft twin engine for quite some time, but the used boat market is crazy high right now. You can forget about new, for a boat like I want, you are talking $100k+... I make really good money, but $100K for a dang boat is borderline insane!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would just get this!!


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Double Creek said:


> It's pretty shocking what $50,000 won't buy these days. I've been wanting a 25ft twin engine for quite some time, but the used boat market is crazy high right now. You can forget about new, for a boat like I want, you are talking $100k+... I make really good money, but $100K for a dang boat is borderline insane!



I completely agree, I'll prob be ready to pull the trigger this fall. Hopefully I'll catch end of year markdowns. I've only owned used boats. I have had 2 engines blow in the past with one still under warranty. After that experience I'm leaning towards a new one. Not opposed to a new one as long the warranty still has a few years. The price range of the boats I've been looking at is 60-100k as well


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> I would just get this!!


I could just anchor it in on the flats n be good to go


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Wait till we have an ice storm. ..prices will fall...lol...and you may have to wait a couple a years too...lol


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd have to pick one of these.


----------

